# Squeakin' GMC 3500



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

It's a 2005 GMC 3500 box truck and when I jump up and down on the rear bumper (or hit a bump), there's a loud squeak from the rear driver side wheel area. The shocks are 5 years old and heavy duty.

I haven't taken anything apart yet and the one lube dude in town is gone.

Any ideas/experience?


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

When I work for my Dad he owned 3 Chevy box trucks and they all squeaked it is the leaf springs.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Hose the leaf springs down with wd 40 it will help some!


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

We sprayed the leaf springs with synthetic chain lube--the stuff that goes on motorcycle chains. I figure that's the toughest lube designed for the elements that we had on the shelf. Plus, it has a little tube applicator to get in there good.

Seemed to work so far.

Man, it is quiet...not even the robo-calls are coming in. Time to fire up the motorbike and go the gym, I guess. Life is hard and then you get buff...


----------

